# Film Schools in Alberta



## DannyKim (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello, I'm pretty new to this forum.  I have been searching around for a while but couldn't find a good answer to this.  Are there any known film schools in alberta?


----------



## sophiedog (Feb 5, 2009)

Honestly, not really. SAIT has a technical program that I've heard is alright, NAIT does too (at least they have broadcasting). But the industry in Alberta has gone down a lot in the past few years because of the weakened US dollar and Alberta oil boom, it's not as cheap as it used to be for US productions. Productions still shoot in and around Calgary, usually it's for background (brokeback mountain for ex, and a couple new CBC shows are shooting) but fewer now because of economic reasons...You could check with the Alberta Film Commission though!


----------



## Evan (Feb 5, 2009)

SAIT, Red Deer College... i wouldn't say i recommend either, but thats because they can't offer what it is i am looking for in film school. I'm at the U of A right now, and there is a healthy student filmmaking community here... if thats what you wan't. If you want to learn filmmaking in Alberta, the best way is first hand by working on shoots or through CSIF (Calgary) or FAVA (Edmonton) which offer workshops and classes...

If you want a good formal education in film, you probably need to go to Montreal, Vancouver or Toronto if you want to stay in Canada.


----------



## DannyKim (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks alot~~
I may look up at Red Deer and Vancouver.
I have worked in Korean industires but it is just so hard to go into Canada~


----------



## Evan (Feb 6, 2009)

if you're moving from Korea to Canada, Alberta isn't really the best place to go if you want to really get into film.


----------



## sophiedog (Feb 6, 2009)

It's really not. Toronto or Vancouver are the only places with more of an industry, but it is still far less busy than working in the US for sure.


----------



## DannyKim (Feb 7, 2009)

Cool, so vancouver and toronto has better film schools for the industry right?  I wish on getting to the states, but some issues holds my toes.

I hears some good and bad stuffs about VFS.  Will there be a chance on VFS to Canadian Film Industries?


----------



## sophiedog (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey Danny, there is a thread on VFS that you can search, I personally wouldn't consider it but I guess it could be an option. Other than that I think Capilano College (sp?) has a program but it's not that well-known. UBC has a graduate program but only like 4 people are accepted and they don't even run it every year, which I don't think speaks very well although the university itself is very good. In Toronto there is Ryerson University but it's a bachelor's program, I think they have recently started a masters but it's in documentaries. York also has a decent program but I think it's more theory than Ryerson, Ryerson is very hands-on. I don't think there's too much at U of T. Honestly there aren't too many options in Canada.


----------



## DannyKim (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks sophiedong~  your answers really clears up my mind!!  It's because of visa reasons that I have to stay.  Don't know perfectly though.  Should start a new thread on it.  Thank you again.


----------

